# Rally Video Is Up!



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Great video on the Keystone Outback website now









Owners Rally Video is at the bottom

-CC


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Great video on the Keystone Outback website now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup, the unedited version was posted here on Outbackers a few weeks ago through a link provided by Keystone. It was sure a lot of fun!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Glad they got it up on there site. We had it about a month ago and it looks like they really didnt do any other editing after sending us the "first cut". There was another thread here with it also.

So who's gonna get their Outback up to Maine this year and be a part of the now famous rally.

Jim


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

yah was looking at the rally a few hours ago save me a lobster


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

cdn campers said:


> yah was looking at the rally a few hours ago save me a lobster


Would be glas too. What site do you have reserved and we will get you on the list as well







??

Jim


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Great video! I'm hoping to do that rally in a couple more years. First I have to make some money so I can afford to take a three week vacation to Maine, plus all the other places I want to visit! Looks like a lot of fun!


----------

